# a123 20ah, make in China?



## phairno (Dec 16, 2011)

Several days ago, I bought ten pcs of 20ah, after I received them I found that two of them are made in China, Have you ever saw a123 20ah made in China? LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Please take good photos and post them. We need to know. True ones are made in Korea and have Made in America printed on them.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

every one of my cells has made in Korea on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine have Made in America and we know they were never made in America. Go figure. Ok, so we have made in Korea too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, photos of Korea Printed on the would be good too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

rwaudio said:


> every one of my cells has made in Korea on it.


Took another look on your site. I remember those with the cut off tabs. Hope you got a good price on those. I don't remember if you said or not.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Took another look on your site. I remember those with the cut off tabs. Hope you got a good price on those. I don't remember if you said or not.


yep, they were very cheap (and that was long before the tabbed cells were available and the prices started coming down, I would imagine they would be much cheaper now). landed cost with shipping duty/tax etc. ~$22CAD/cell

The remaining 88-100 cells that I need will probably be normal tabbed cells though, depends what I can get and where.


----------



## Wild (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess made in China is no surprise, I take it we will see Russian batteries some time soon as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Wild said:


> I guess made in China is no surprise, I take it we will see Russian batteries some time soon as well.



No doubt about that.


----------



## FWD (Feb 3, 2012)

rwaudio said:


> yep, they were very cheap (and that was long before the tabbed cells were available and the prices started coming down, I would imagine they would be much cheaper now). landed cost with shipping duty/tax etc. ~$22CAD/cell
> 
> The remaining 88-100 cells that I need will probably be normal tabbed cells though, depends what I can get and where.


i have read 12 for cut and 17 with tabs these days.


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

FWD said:


> i have read 12 for cut and 17 with tabs these days.


Where? Honestly even if they were not up to the 20 AHr spec, @ 12 USD for cut tabs, I'd roll the dice...

ga2500ev


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

There was a guy a week back saying he got some with tabs cut off for 9.50 a cell from internally in china.


----------



## phairno (Dec 16, 2011)

These days I negotiate with their salesman, it was a mistake, I accidently treat Korea as China, 'cause I was pissed off by the two broken cells due to their poor package and their complex instruction. we are dealing with the matter now.


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

drgrieve said:


> There was a guy a week back saying he got some with tabs cut off for 9.50 a cell from internally in china.


He didn't actually get them, he was looking at them. It was pointed out that the translation indicated that the capacity was closer to 14 Ah, not 20. He posted that he's going to explore purchasing and shipping options in the next month or so. There are certainly opportunities.

ga2500ev


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

phairno said:


> These days I negotiate with their salesman, it was a mistake, I accidently treat Korea as China, 'cause I was pissed off by the two broken cells due to their poor package and their complex instruction. we are dealing with the matter now.



What complex instruction?


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

a123 20ah from variety of manufacturers 
JR evtv been getting them for $17.20 about month or two ago, now they 12-16$


----------

